# Android Market reaches ten billionth download, sells Minecraft, Swiftkey X and others for a dime



## loughary (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.engadget....ells-minecraft/

It looks like Google updated....11 more apps and games for a dime

https://market.android.com/details?id=apps_timed_promotion&feature=banner#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDIwMSwibnVsbC10b3BfZmVhdHVyZWRfYXBwc19VU19fMV9wcm9tb18xMzIzMTg3MDYzMDczIl0.


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

Already bought the first 4 on the list, this is legit. Minecraft for a dime, you can't beat that


----------



## Brawlking (Aug 28, 2011)

Either they ran out of the 10 cent downloads, or they aren't available for the phone versions, not near my tablet to look right now.


----------



## Crondar (Sep 22, 2011)

Bought a few of them for 10 cents, but the swiftkey is not the tablet version =/


----------



## Warus (Aug 22, 2011)

loughary said:


> http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/06/android-market-reaches-ten-billionth-download-sells-minecraft/


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## MacK (Nov 21, 2011)

It tells me that all but two of them are not compatible with the Touchpad and I can't seem to get them. Any suggestions?


----------



## ozzuneoj (Oct 14, 2011)

I've purchased all of them on my TP. I'm using Alpha 2.


----------



## docnas (Aug 24, 2011)

I bought swiftX on my phone its pretty good to be hones, but on the touchpad it unfortunatly sucks. Its missing half of my key presses i guess my screen aint responsive enough for it to work properly, and i use the two hand methid of typing on the touchpad not the pecking finger method, using the pecking finger it works perfect but so did the stock keyboard, I was hoping this would be better. Still for 10 cents its a good buy for my phone atleast.


----------

